# Computer heat levels above what i like



## dreadmyst (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey there. Im running a fairly older computer but its still decent in terms of power for what i use it for. Recently iv noticed it lagging and decided to look into that. i think its from my CPU over heating. they seem to like to run around 45-50C when im streaming stuff online or playing any games. IDK if this is normal but id like for it reach 45 as a peak and stay below or close to 40 when doing this. I have recently bown out dust with canned air and even tried viewing temps with the side off.... no differance than when side was on. I was wondering if anyone might know why my system seems to lag. below is my system specs. would of used DX diag but had a ton of info and idk how useful that would be. can post it if requested... can also report from CPU-Z

OS: Win7 Ult. 64 bit
CPU: Intel E3300
MB: Gigabyte G31m-es2l
Ram: 3GB DDR2
Video: GeForce GT430

I know this system is outdated but I can't afford to upgrade atm but I'm watching closely for something i can afford from newegg and thier Black November deals might even brave my local gaming parts store on black friday.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If the max temps reach 45-50C then I wouldn't think this is your problem.

What are you using to monitor the temps?

What are you running when it starts to lag?

Download and Install HWMonitor to check temp and voltages.

Take a screenshot of the program at idle and under load, How to Post a Screenshot | Tech Support Forum


----------



## dreadmyst (Jan 26, 2009)

thats the program im using to monitor my temps. when it starts its around 35C then gets to 40C i know 40c is normal what im doing atm is keeping my system close to 40C. i have the side off and have a box fan blowing air in.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If possible can you post the screenshot?

Start something that normally causes the problem and post another screenshot.


----------



## dreadmyst (Jan 26, 2009)

screenshooting is a hassle because i have 2 monitors, one is a HDtv and the other is a LG 22' Widescreen monitor


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Okay. If you have Windows 7 you can use the Snipping Tool.

Do you still have the lagging problem with the fan blowing inside?


----------



## dreadmyst (Jan 26, 2009)

Its happened a little while streaming but i dont thats a physical lag, i think that was a bandwidth issue. i have noticed tho even with the fan blowing on it when i resume the stream from being paused the Core 0 and 1 temps jump about 5 degrees immediately. right now they are 33C and when i resume playing it goes to 39-40C then when i paused it again to type it went back down to 35C. since i started using the fan in this manner it has dropped my temp about 5-10C. im looking at ording some parts soon to build a new computer soon, prob gonna end up taking like a month in a half cause ima prob be ordering a part or 2 per pay check lol.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

40 C is not going to cause any problems whatever for an Intel E3300; it's maximum recommended operating temperature is 65 C.

Also, you don't have to post a screenshot to give the tech here the needed information. Open Hardware Monitor, select "file" and then "save monitoring data" then post the file as an attachment here.


----------



## dreadmyst (Jan 26, 2009)

anther thing worth mentioning is when I make it go full screen i tend to notice some lag. so most of the time i watch with out it being in full screen. 

whats the snipping tool you mentioned?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

It allow you to take a snippet of just the image you want to send. Details are in the article Iinked earlier


----------



## dreadmyst (Jan 26, 2009)

Just now my browser stop responding and the plug in for the show i was watching crashed. I use Firefox and I've been noticing that it locks up on me frequently as well. starting to think my probs may be associated with ram.


----------



## dreadmyst (Jan 26, 2009)

My display driver crashed 2x the 2nd time it was able to partially recover and had to reboot to get 2nd display back. What could cause that? My guess is vid card malfunction or ram conflict?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What brand/model PSU is installed? You can get this info from the label on the side.

Boot the PC into the BIOS (System Setup menu) and post the temps and voltage readings. It should be listed under PC Health Status or Hardware Monitor.


----------



## dreadmyst (Jan 26, 2009)

My PSU says its a Rosewill ISO 450. just googled it and it doesnt say what its normal output is. i see something on the Sticker that says 350W....that could be part of my problem. my vid card requires 400 and if my PSU is 350.....


----------



## dreadmyst (Jan 26, 2009)

take that back... just found that PSU listed as an out of stock PSU on newegg and its a 350.... looks like im buying a new PSU and testing my system with that. lol


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

To take a screen shot of just the window you are in, ie: HWMonitor, select the window (HWMonitor) and press and hold alt as you hit print screen, this will only do a snapshot of the active window


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Your temperatures (as recorded by HWMonitor) look fine, the highest being 41 C. However, your 12 V reading is way low. As Tyree stated, you should check the temps and voltage more accurately via the BIOS.


----------

